

Who's an Angel, Super Angel, or a Micro-VC? Investor Nomenclature by @ManuKumar - sneakersneaker
http://k9.vc/MicroVCs

======
jaysonelliot
This is a newbie question, so forgive me for that.

The article says that there are too many angel investors right now, so the
available money exceeds the number of quality companies at the seed stage.

Here's the newbie question - where are these angels? Are there places people
gather online, or is it all about running in the right circles?

How does a team of talented developers get connected to the funds they need to
get started?

